# Am I missing any performance parts?



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm getting the itch and can't seem to find any other performance parts out there. If anyone knows of any that are *actually* available, please let me know.

So far I have...

Intake
Cat-back exhaust
Test pipe
Pulley
ECU flash

I'm aware of Eurojet's Intake Manifold and Header and United Motorsport's Intake Manifold, but neither can be purchased right now.

Anything I'm over looking?

EDIT: I am aware of c2's turbo kit.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Unitronic has some stuff in the works but it won't be released till spring/summer...black forest industries torque arm insert and tranny mounts are nice to have too 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

I would definitely recommend doing the transmission and engine mounts if you haven't yet. The car feels so much tighter and wheel hop is gone. The only downside is it vibrates and rattles like a sonofabitch between 1k and 1800 RPM.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I thought about those parts, but I don't really care for the mounts. I got the trans mount but just about chipped a tooth with all the vibration I had to get rid of it. I would hate to feel what it was like with all of them in.

I guess my only choices on performance parts are either to wait it out for the intake manifold and header or go with turbo. I tried to get United Motorsports last prototype but someone beat me to it and I really don't know if I can bring myself to pay $1300 + software + hoses and fittings when they finally come into production.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

KulturKampf said:


> Unitronic has some stuff in the works but it won't be released till spring/summer...black forest industries torque arm insert and tranny mounts are nice to have too
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible



what's unitronic working on?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> what's unitronic working on?


intake mani for the 2.5l as well as some other things that are being kept under wraps, the 2.5l is finally being noticed!! haha


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yea its about time it only took 5 years lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah.,.. they are doing some stuff.. i am not sure how many they are gonna produce or anything...

but it sure sounds fun.


----------



## 2.5BORA (May 8, 2008)

i got my 2.5 chipped by unitronic and im loving it!!!!:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

NLS short shifter


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

sprint booster 

valve train upgrade

high comp pistons 

header


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Light weight clutch and flywheel


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

rods


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

MKVJET08 said:


> Yeah, I thought about those parts, but I don't really care for the mounts. I got the trans mount but just about chipped a tooth with all the vibration I had to get rid of it. I would hate to feel what it was like with all of them in.


How much stiffer was the trans mount you used? If I remember right there was either a 70% or 90% stiffer mount. I got the 70% and while there is vibration It definitely doesn't make my teeth rattle. Also the engine mount shouldn't increase vibration by much but it will give some more feedback, especially through the steering wheel. The engine mount is going to be the most worthwhile mount to get, it will get rid of wheel hop in almost all situations and keep the car more balanced when you do stomp it; like when getting on the gas while coming out of a corner.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the sound of intake mani care of Unitronic. I'm already rocking the Stage 2 header file, maybe this would be the next NA upgrade. I know I'm gonna get flamed for this, but I really wanna keep my car NA and just build the whole engine eventually. For some reason I love the idea of staying away from forced induction and instead building the car to be a strong NA engine. 

I'm looking at valves and high comp pistons, as well as that intake mani, as a way of achieving my goal. Nice thing about going about the engine this way is for myself as a student, I can buy parts individually, unlike a turbo kit which requires a lot of money right away.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> NLS short shifter


Already got it and love it :thumbup:



BluMagic said:


> sprint booster
> 
> valve train upgrade
> 
> ...


Sprint booster seems pointless. Isn't it like a false sense of your car being faster when it really isnt?

Valve train and pistons seem pretty unnecessary until I'm making some real power, which is definitely not the case right now :laugh:

I mentioned the header, which is unavailable unless I want to pay Eurojet more than double what they were selling it for to get a one-off piece. Absolutely not.



DerekH said:


> Light weight clutch and flywheel


Thought about it, but again seems unnecessary until I make more power



GrkPranksta69 said:


> rods


Not quite mechanically inclined enough for that one.



jettafan[atic] said:


> How much stiffer was the trans mount you used? If I remember right there was either a 70% or 90% stiffer mount. I got the 70% and while there is vibration It definitely doesn't make my teeth rattle. Also the engine mount shouldn't increase vibration by much but it will give some more feedback, especially through the steering wheel. The engine mount is going to be the most worthwhile mount to get, it will get rid of wheel hop in almost all situations and keep the car more balanced when you do stomp it; like when getting on the gas while coming out of a corner.


I really don't know the percentage, I just know that it was too much for me. I like a smooth ride and that definitely wasn't the case


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

unibrace


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

MKVJET08 said:


> Already got it and love it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A.) Sprint booster decreases the amount of time your electronic throttle takes to send a signal to the computer. tons of enthusiasts swear by it

B.) High comp pistons create big power, with a proper tune... they are used instead of forced induction

C.) OBX is the Eurojet header. (nothing is known about the ease of install yet)


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Sprint booster isn't all that amazing. It works by changing the frequency that the DBW throttle body is reading by doubling it and basically you get a faster acceleration time but it doesn't change top speed or anything. And the engine is at WOT before the pedal is even put to the floor. I know that it removes the DBW lag but so does a chip...waste of 300 some dollars 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

BluMagic said:


> A.) Sprint booster decreases the amount of time your electronic throttle takes to send a signal to the computer. tons of enthusiasts swear by it
> 
> B.) High comp pistons create big power, with a proper tune... they are used instead of forced induction
> 
> C.) *OBX is the Eurojet header. (nothing is known about the ease of install yet)*


*
*
Wait what?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Eurojet outsourced headers from OBX, or so we've heard.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

KulturKampf said:


> Sprint booster isn't all that amazing. It works by changing the frequency that the DBW throttle body is reading by doubling it and basically you get a faster acceleration time but it doesn't change top speed or anything. And the engine is at WOT before the pedal is even put to the floor. I know that it removes the DBW lag but so does a chip...waste of 300 some dollars
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


This and also something about messing with my gas pedal just makes me think toyota.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> Eurojet outsourced headers from OBX, or so we've heard.


jesus! :facepalm:


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> jesus! :facepalm:


 Sorry I misread information from an old thread, no need to be a d!ck


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

no no u misread face palm wasnt for u!lol its for eurojet. sorry :wave: 

sprint booster is pointless on the n/a 2.5, makes a big noteable difference on the 2.0t and beamers. prob could be worth it if the 2.5's turbo'd. but like he said u may get the toyota mod free of charge :laugh:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

sprint booster is pointless on any vehicle. period.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> no no u misread face palm wasnt for u!lol its for eurojet. sorry :wave:


Oh sorry about that, thought you meant it towards me,:wave:


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> A.) Sprint booster decreases the amount of time your electronic throttle takes to send a signal to the computer. tons of enthusiasts swear by it
> 
> B.) High comp pistons create big power, with a proper tune... they are used instead of forced induction
> 
> *C.) OBX is a knock off Eurojet header. *(nothing is known about the ease of install yet)


Fixed. 

And yeah sprint booster isn't happening lol. I'd like to spend my money on something that is actually useful. If I want WOT, I'm not so lazy that I can't just floor it


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> If I want WOT, I'm not so lazy that I can't just floor it


That and its not like you can go more than WOT , and if you are chipped the idle is raised for better acceleration anyway 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## kkkyle2.5l (Jun 25, 2010)

r32 brake upgrade. 
s far as sprint booster, ineffective for a rabbit. i have it on my wifeys fahrenheit gli and also had it on my mini c scca cup car. it works wonders on the horrible throttle response of the gli, but than again her car has apr stage 3 bt kit :laugh: i tried it on the rabbit and i have eurojet header intake mani unitronic stage 2 and the throttle resonse is still terrible, but i love my car and 300 bucks for it is not worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Not trying to be a d!ck here, but Eurojet did not copy OBX's header design. I think you're talking about NLS. They took the OBX headers and made slight modifications (even worse than a knock off IMO). Look at Eurojet's header again and tell me it's the same design as OBX. It's defintiely not!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

what was said was the original obx header was short runner style that looked like a 4 cylinder with a 5th welded on(no design), then the *rumor*was that eurojet had THEIR design outsourced to china/asia and an asia co. took the design and made cheap versions which they distribute to america via OBX. so to answer ur question and clarify what he meant, is yes they look similar but eurojet's header is by far higher quality. eace:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

How is the OBX less superior when it is the same manufacturer just rebranded?

I'm 99% sure that the manufacturer is not the retailer. 

I wouldn't pass judgement till it is actually tried and tested.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Not trying to be a d!ck here, but Eurojet did not copy OBX's header design. I think you're talking about NLS. They took the OBX headers and made slight modifications (even worse than a knock off IMO). Look at Eurojet's header again and tell me it's the same design as OBX. It's defintiely not!


let me get you up to speed


Eurojet










OBX










only difference I see is that OBX appears to use stainless... also comes with a lifetime warranty. 

Don't get me wrong... I love eurojet as a company and love the stuff i bought from them. But I'd rather have the real facts rather than opinions based on brand image. 
:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thats the thing.. whos to say it is the same china co. or if the eurojet rumor even happened. but with similar, hell even obx turbo manifolds the welds dont penetrate the steel almost like they have been soldered  which is labeled stainless but its 400 series steel thats been polished.. i know this because i build stainless turbo manifolds for everything from snowmobiles to quads and transverse twinscroll 1.8t manifold and have even had to repair one of the first design of the c2 loggers.

but then again maybe they are equal. obx does offer lifetime warranty. somebody needs to try one out and give a review :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

how about kw comp 3a's or kw club sports? nothing more performance than those. :thumbup:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok wow I was talking about the old OBX header. the really crappy 4 cylinder header with an extra runner welded on. I wasn't even aware that they made a new one and it looks like a direct rip off of the Eurojet design.I know for a fact that Eurojet uses very high quality stainless steel and they show it by not needing to polish their headers. OBX makes sh!t products and I have to say this truly upsets me. Thanks for bringing me up to speed. I've been following all the 2.5T stuff and I didn't realize OBX changed their design.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

For those that want to see the new OBX header...I was intruiged by this "new" version, so I looked where nightshift might for parts....EBAY! Found this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OBX-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Now compare that to...

http://www.eurojetracing.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=MK525HEAD

I don't know about you guys, but I'll stick with my EJ stuff any day!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ON the obx notice how the welds are raised almost piled up and they are too hot. It'll be good for someone who can't afford ej header but it'll blow a weld pretty quick, well at least the one pictured on the last page. :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thats not true...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> Eurojet outsourced headers from OBX, or so we've heard.


That's the funniest thing I've heard all day. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

First off nls what's not true... that obx uses sh*t steel or maybe the horrible welds I see in that pic... I think its hilarious that people are trying to compare eurojet to eBay garbage.lol still someone should buy em, run em, let em fall apart from the heat and see if the warranty is real. :thumbup:


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's the funniest thing I've heard all day. :laugh::laugh:


 I wrote like two posts down that I misread it from the thread


----------

